# Glandular Fever



## Gillsb

Just wondered if anyone has experienced glandular fever with type 1.  My 15 year old is suffering a 2nd bout of tonsillitus in3 weeks and antibiotics not doing much.  Glands are very swollen and she has blood test tomorrow as GP suspects glandular fever.  


We are struggling with levels behaving a bit like a yo-yo at the moment.  Peaking around the low 20's but dropping quickly to around 2 (especially at  night).  I know mostly what to do but any suggestions would be much appreciated.

Sickness is always a challenging time.


----------



## lucy123

Hi - sorry not type 1 so can't offer best way of going about treating diabetes.

However I have had Glandular Fever and ended up in hospital for 3 weeks after GP never tested for GF as kept saying was a virus. I ended up hallucinating and shouting at family and paramedics to stop treading on the dandelions!!  I know when I got to hospital they checked my throat and said there was a grey/black membrane which suggested GF prior to tests confirming it. Prior to this had felt very run down and lacked energy to the point of falling asleep in class at Uni. I couldn't eat anything for days as throat was so bad.

Hope your 15 year old is diagnosed quickly and then gets the meds she needs.


----------



## Ellie Jones

I feel for her, GF isn't  pleasent at the best of times but to have diabetes on top is no joke I know been there..

Sadly it's lituary rolling with it best you can, keep checking for ketones, while she's rollar coasting and lots of reasurrance it does get better..

I laugh now but didn't at the time to my works attitude and what my line supervisor said...  I was a community care worker at the time, I phoned and aksed if they could cover my mornings over the weekend, but I would do my evening shift, weren't happy but when they realised it was that or I wasn't working they agreed!!!

Very Big mistake attempting to work, and I do not know how I got through my shift, but did, hubby insisted of phoning out of hours sunday morning, and when the doctor spoke to me on the phone, he said 'oh my dear I better come and see you now' But I insisted on going into the clinic...

I actually drove my car (hubby doesn't drive) check over etc ruled out tonsillitis and throat infection, gave me really strong soulable pain killers there an then as he got bloods to send off..

Should have seen his face when I asked him about work that night..  he looked horrified as he uttered 'Working! my dear the only place you are going is home to bed and you won't be working for several weeks yet!' glad I didn't tell him I actually drove there!

But work took the biscuit though big time, Hubby phoned the duty supervisor told them that I couldn't work I had Glanduar Fever so can my shifts be covered!

Duty supervisor reply 'will she be well enough to work in the morning?'  What I was only off work for 4 weeks..  Then returned on cut hours for a couple of months..


----------



## Hazel

I had glandular fever in my 30s, but was not diagnosed as diabetic for another several years.

I was hospitalised as there was some concern over something, which I am ashamed I can't remember, but I was off work for 6 months.   GP said it was one of the worst cases she had seen.

The only way I can describe how I felt, was that despite antibiotics, my throat was so sore, I was sure chewing razor blades couldn't have been any more sore.   But it was the extreme fatigue, so very tired all the time.

I was told that I could still feel iffy for a long time and she was right, it was a good 2 years after I was back at work before I felt 'normal'.   I would fall asleep at the drop of a hat.

If the blood tests does show glandular fever, keep a close eye on her.   Keep a close eye on her.

I wish her well


----------

